# Sayano–Shushenskaya Hydroelectric Power



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Amazing ... the largest failure of a hydroelectric dam in the soviet union representing 25% of all of their hydroelectric generated power with an estimated 76 deaths from the catstrophic failure hardly registers as a blip in news headlines.

I am still catching up on a number of the reports .... really amazing!

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 31, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sayano%E2%80%...c_power_station


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 31, 2009)

10 X 640MW units. Not bad.

You're right, not a blip on the U.S. news.


----------



## C-Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> 10 X 640MW units. Not bad.
> You're right, not a blip on the U.S. news.


Talk about being in the dark...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 31, 2009)

There's an email making the rounds with pictures of the aftermath. If somebody else doesn't post them, I will when I get a chance. It leaves an impression.


----------



## cement (Aug 31, 2009)

you don't see that sort of havoc at a coal fired plant.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 31, 2009)

^Or a nuclear one for that matter. The number of casualties from that thing is just mind boggling.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 1, 2009)

I've only seen a couple of pictures; post away, Flyer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

I was handed a CD that has the pps of the initial investigation behind the failure from the consulting firm (lots of pics). It is ~ 5MB .. I am thinking of uploading it to a ftp. Anyone interested?

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 1, 2009)

I am...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 1, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I've only seen a couple of pictures; post away, Flyer.



I'm remote on vacation. I'll see what I can do when the boy is napping or in bed tonight. The hotel internet connection is fine for surfing but I'm not sure if it's up to file transfers. I'm pretty sure the power point presentation JR has is the exact same thing. Since we're both in the power industry, I think there's substantially less than 6 degrees of separation between us in mass email space.


----------



## BluSkyy (Sep 1, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I've only seen a couple of pictures; post away, Flyer.


i'm interested too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Okay, I am going to upload onto a ftp site this evening but I know Capt Worley might not be able to access since many company computers don't seem to like to let you 'share' with ftp sites.

Any ideas about how to share files like excel, ppt, pdf, etc. with others that are work safe? I know I have lots of materials I would like to share but really too large for email.

Thanks!

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 1, 2009)

JR - I am interested too... FTP works fine for me.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 1, 2009)

Any way we could set up a large upload section to EB for just such things?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Okay .. I am at home for lunch and it is uploaded ...

*Path:* ftp://ftp.dep.state.fl.us/pub/incoming/RCRA/

*Filename:* Accident at Russia's Biggest Hydroelectric - Rev 00.pps

Limited time only .... let me know if you have problems getting to the file or downloading.

JR


----------



## Supe (Sep 1, 2009)

I just got the PowerPoint via e-mail today. Amazing what a waterhammer condition can do to something like that!


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for uploading that presentation JR. The destruction is simply unbelievable and it's sad to see that so many lives were lost.


----------



## Vishal (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks JR. I am going thru the PPS now...


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

I am happy to post things of common engineering interests! 

JR


----------



## MGX (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow. Thanks so much!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 1, 2009)

The power point file has all the pics I have plus a few more. Pretty interesting presentation.


----------



## Paul S (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for that, great pictures.


----------



## Sschell (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow!

Thanks JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 2, 2009)

Dang!


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow.

I was also immediately curious what 76 (or more) people were doing there and the best comment I got was, well it's Russia - there were probably 40 floor sweepers, 20 assistant floor sweepers, and 10 dustbin managers, in addition to the 6 operators. I don't really know, I'm just saying.

Russians really know how to blow stuff up big time.

Another good comment that I can't take credit for is: "That's what happens when you take technology that works perfectly well at 340kW, and scale it up, assuming it works perfectly well at 650kW.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 2, 2009)

^Where'd you see those quotes...I must have spun through it too fast.


----------



## z06dustin (Sep 2, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> Another good comment that I can't take credit for is: "That's what happens when you take technology that works perfectly well at 340kW, and scale it up, assuming it works perfectly well at 650kW.


you mean MW right?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

This is pretty twisted ... but ... speaking of quotes, when it comes to the death toll at this facility,

"Leave it to renewables to outdo the Chernobyl accident."

http://depletedcranium.com/deadly-catastro...roelectric-dam/

JR


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 3, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^Where'd you see those quotes...I must have spun through it too fast.


 Nope, it was the fellow engineer looking over my shoulder as I ooh'ed and ahh'ed at the photos.




z06dustin said:


> you mean MW right?


 I like to make intentional mistakes like that sometimes just so people don't hate me for being too perfect.  Um, yeah, MW's. Actually, I can't remember if the original comment didn't come with kW's, so it's theoretically possible that I quoted it correctly.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 3, 2009)

Ah... I gotcha.


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 3, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> I was also immediately curious what 76 (or more) people were doing there and the best comment I got was, well it's Russia - there were probably 40 floor sweepers, 20 assistant floor sweepers, and 10 dustbin managers, in addition to the 6 operators. I don't really know, I'm just saying.


I am both surprised and disappointed that you of all people were not able to come to the obvious conclusion....

Wasn't Stryker's top secret facility where Wolverine was "born" hidden in a dam? Perhaps they were breeding a new crop of Russian super-soldiers.


----------

